# Other hobbies



## pjk (Nov 25, 2006)

What other hobbies do you all have other than cubing?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 26, 2006)

Maplestory lolz.


----------



## longshot789 (Nov 28, 2006)

I build pneumatic cannons, when I have money that is. Otherwise its learning just enough of a programming language that I can forget it as I learn just enough of another programming language that i can forget it as i.....ad infinitum


----------



## pjk (Nov 30, 2006)

I collect sports cards, autographs, juggle, fish, play sports, etc.


----------



## annon (Nov 30, 2006)

Music, FFXII, and Lego-based construction.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL ANDREW! My friends play Maple Story...not my though XD Just sports like B-ball and Volleyball. Used to like soccer but I'm taking the advantage of my height right now...

Other than that...nothing much...watch TV...learn random stuff...memorizing pi...annyoing my dad by destroying my computer once a month (for different causes each time)


----------



## Erik (Dec 5, 2006)

Learning PI? lol 
Ok, other hobby's: Lot's of music, movies, playing chess (at a bit of a gangster club ) Juggling, Swimming(fast), playing the guitar, cupstacking. Ok a lot....


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 26, 2006)

Besides cubing, I love poetry, reading, listen to music & playing basketball. I started to juggle few weeks ago (my girlfriend is quite good at it and i need to catch up with her ) and started a little cupstacking after i've got my timer (like many cubers out there i suppose )


----------



## annon (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got a Fifteen Puzzle. It's fun.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 9, 2007)

Retro-gaming, modern gaming, Futurama, and System of a Down. That's about it.


----------



## BashTheFash (Jan 28, 2007)

Music. Guitar and bass. Improving community. Reading. Politics. Activism. 


wooh!


----------



## choipster (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, I used to play Maple Story too. then i realized that it was really really boring. Sad thing was I was only level 31 too, but with an archer, the whole thing is a grindfest. 

now i mainly just play socom III and BF2 online on my PS2. also interested in WWII and movies.


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2007)

I try do do magic tricks whenever I can. I'm very good with card tricks particularly(I don't like gimmicks so cards are the only way to really show my skill of illusion). I know at least 30 tricks but need to brush up on them. i have created about 5 of my own tricks. One being that I can predict the next card in a deck(no I don't count cards). I would like to learn the Three Card Monte but currently I am obsessed with the cube. 

I also construct lego stuff and like to design graphics in my spare time(check parabolicschism.deviantart.com).


----------



## zuko (Apr 5, 2007)

i play sax, and i also play world of warcraft  . i skate board and play basketball, thats about it >.<


----------



## Fireman32 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a big audiophile and home theather buff. I also Play alot of poker and go a Atlantic City quite often. I also love to play paintball.


----------



## joshtbuff (Apr 9, 2007)

starting stacking cups due to cubing. Magic and Hypnosis as well as pick up. I like to mix my nerd side with the suave side. It sounds like beauty and the geek, but learning new things that not many people around me know sets me out from everyone else. I also enjoy swimming and anything around the pool. My job allows me to do this so its not terrible.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 12, 2007)

I recently got back to playing Dance Dance Revolution, which is awesome.

Other hobbies include Magic: the Gathering and Warcraft III.

Seasonal hobbies include chess and playing trumpet. >_>


----------



## icke (Jun 15, 2007)

i do a little bit of cupstacking and juggling (3 balls, devilsticks, diablo). i play a lot of volleyball when i m in germany but right now there is no team for me i started playing batmanton as well but couldnt find a club here. besides that i play frisbee and raquetball but that all just for fun. i just started dice stacking yesterday and i like it even so i havent quite figured it out yet. i also enjoy music and sitting in front of the computer and surf the net. i played the drums for a wile but havent found time for that recently.


----------



## Rama (Jun 16, 2007)

I love:

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Biker Mice from Mars
Kamen Rider Black and older series  
the older Cartoon Network stuff, like the Flintstones
THE Nintendo NES
Rock and Roll
Politics <-- my serious side?
And most important SLEEPING :wub: 

All the above mentioned are from my youth, I stil love it, if it was for me I am still playing with my Power Rangers dolls B) but I got a cube shaped puzzle now :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jun 16, 2007)

I like juggling, tennis, soccer, piano, clarinet, reading, computer programming, and video games.


----------



## hait2 (Jun 17, 2007)

starcraft, ssbm and ikaruga


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 19, 2007)

Hahaha, Maplestory. Fun times. Got to level 50 on the Beta version. And then the official one got released, never really got back into it.

I play bassoon in band. Football and Ultimate Frisbee with friends. And the always fun, Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to like sportstacking but then my cups broke  I also play DS games like Mario Kart, Pokemon Diamond, and Brain Age. I also enjoy reading about memory sports. TV is good once in a while, but cubing is much better  I'll post more when I think of more of my hobbies.


----------



## ArminK (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool Harris, I am also learning to memorize pi!


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nothing really. I play soccer for my high school, thats about it! Oh and i know pi to the 51 digit. :>


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 23, 2007)

Other than cubing I enjoy- 
-playing football(soccer) 
-programming using C++ 
-playing the Bass Clarinet 
-watching Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 
-juggling 
-memory sports(just started) 
-watching Looney Tunes, Flinstones, the Jetsons, and Top Cat and all of the other old cartoon network stuff 
-shooting pool(billiards)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2007)

Other things I like to do:
- doing things with my beautiful wife and 3 daughters (I'm an old guy - 45 years old!)
- playing keyboard instruments (piano, organ, synths, etc.)
- juggling (my personal bests juggling: http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/member.php?user=993)

I was really into videogames many years ago. I'm the originator of the KLOV (http://www.klov.com/), and I wrote a few games for the TRS-80 color computer about 20 years ago.

I've also messed around with memorizing pi. I had about 950 digits at one time, but I probably don't remember more than about 200 right now. My silliest achievement - reciting 660 digits of pi while juggling 5 balls.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Being 45 IS really old 

But you get everyones respect for being able to juggle 8 balls, being geeky enough to admit your involvement with KLOV and recently your amazing results on blindfolded solves! You are living prove that you don't need a 14 year old flexible/trained brain to be able to memorize a 4x4x4!


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 24, 2007)

I like to travel.
I am currently learning to play the guitar and also the Korean language. I find this last one particularly interesting and funny.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Being 45 IS really old
> 
> But you get everyones respect for being able to juggle 8 balls, being geeky enough to admit your involvement with KLOV and recently your amazing results on blindfolded solves! You are living prove that you don't need a 14 year old flexible/trained brain to be able to memorize a 4x4x4!



Thanks, Arnaud. I think I definitely qualify as being geeky, yes.


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 26, 2007)

Playing guitar, gaming, programming, watching tv, philosophizing, science, math


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, here are my hobbies besides cubing :

- playing footbag
- riding my bicycle
- programming
- enjoying nature
- juggling (i'm very bad at it, only three balls and almost no tricks )


----------



## Karthik (Jul 26, 2007)

My other hobbies besides Cubing are:
1.Programming in C++
2.Philately
3.Robotics(My current project is building a Cube-solving robot)
4.Physics
5.Started memorizing pi(After seeing the previous posts )

I dont understand why so many cubers are into Juggling??!!:confused:
Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> I dont understand why so many cubers are into Juggling??!!:confused:
> Maybe I should give it a try.



Yes - you should! It's fun!

There's obviously some sort of connection between juggling and cubing. It's probably just that it's object manipulation that can get you noticed. 

On the juggling forums that I've spent some time on, several people have brought up the question of cubing, and there were a lot of jugglers out there who had at least gotten down to a minute or less on the 3x3x3. In fact, it was one of these threads on the juggling forums that led me to decide I should give speedcubing a try.

Interestingly, another topic that has come up on the juggling forums is memorizing pi - that is also common among jugglers. Definitely a bizarre connection.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yay!!! I bought new cups, so sportstacking is back! Other hobbies... Cartoons!!!


----------



## Karthik (Jul 27, 2007)

Surely I will give Juggling a shot.
And regarding memorizing pi,even that is so much fun.Nice way to freak people around you(Just like speed-cubing )


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 11, 2007)

So far I've only memorized a few digits of pi: 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944 
(This is all I know)

I also like playing real time strategy games such as Starcraft and Warcraft.


----------



## I dream of rubik's cubes (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm also a juggler, and I can remember pi to about 300 places. I enjoy playing the piano, maths, running, ping pong, monty python, philosophy, chess, P G Wodehouse, cooking, art, and physics. 

I did my A level maths 3 years early and got one of the highest marks recorded, so I'm definitely a maths buff. I found a test I'll put up here, on another thread. 

It determines 'mathmo'-ness, but is relevant to our neck of the woods, so, have a look.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Aug 25, 2007)

lol everybody here juggles..

I juggle as well, I can do 3 balls solid and 4 balls somewhat
Other than that I guess listening to music, real time strategy games, and magic (though I need to brush up on that)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 25, 2007)

Whee, started playing console RPGs like Xenosaga and Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## SkateTracker (Oct 1, 2007)

Skateboarding.
Photography.
Juggling. (just started)
Playing Guitar. (Electric and acoustic)
Stop Motion/Animation/Claymation.


----------



## mattman (Oct 1, 2007)

i play metroid prime 3 corruption, watch family guy, watch futurama, play guitar, bass, and drums, play trumpet and march for my high school band....
we cubers do way more than just cube but for some of us cubing is just our favorite


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh... lets see...

Juggling - cascades are down, both normal and reverse. Working on blind throws and catches now.
Sudoku
Robotics
memorizing pi - got to 26 today, about 5 a day.
Drums
Films - LOVE making movies


Just a question: when someone asks you how much of pi you've memorized, do you include the first 3? I know some people don't, but why not; it's part of pi...


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 11, 2007)

1.Breakdancing
2.Beatboxing
3.Raring reptiles
4.Cubing
5.Magic (so far i stoped collecting)
6.Herpping( go in the jungle to catch stuff like reptiles )
7.Making movie ( Director[that is what i wanna be] )
8.Druming ( Not really good at it )


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

Most times, my english is good enough, but in my head "3.Raring reptiles" would translate to "killing reptiles so they become rare (less common)"


----------



## Karthik (Nov 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> "3.Raring reptiles" would translate to "killing reptiles so they become rare (less common)"


That was exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## tim (Nov 11, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> 3.Raring reptiles
> 6.Herpping( go in the jungle to catch stuff like reptiles )


but it makes sense in the context, sadly :/.


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 11, 2007)

yo... i dun kill them.... i love them
see this
Well this is a mammal













He is SLEEPING




Since its a rubik's forum so i put it in the pic


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

But what does "raring" mean? All I could find was "raring to go"


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry... its means taking care of...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Raising? I think that's the correct word for that.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahh, A multiple of things:
Movies, Computer games(counter strike,"BOOOOOM HEADSHOT!!!!!!!!"), coins, boyscouts, spanish(trying to learn), school?(kind of a hobby), sports like soccer and football(usa), basketball, Kyle xy(this kind of cool show), partying, randomly surfing the web, annoying my brother.
not a lot you can do when ur 12 now that i come to thinkm about it.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 12, 2007)

Rearing.
Raising or taking care of are more commonly used but I think this is what you meant.


----------



## FU (Nov 14, 2007)

Piano, Clarinet, TV. I'm actually surprised no one, even as a joke, mentioned sex! Or maybe it is a given.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 14, 2007)

- Spending time with my wife and children (I guess I'm kinda old too, 25 years so far)
- Reading books: Mainly Terry Pratchett
- Writing stories: Fantasy/humor, got a few published short stories (in danish)
- Speedcubing
- and telling people that speedcubing isn't silly.


----------



## fourdown00 (Nov 14, 2007)

computers, lots of film related things, special effects. www.youtube.com/ukskaterstar07 i like sailing as well and skateboarding


----------



## adragast (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a beginner in all of these but I juggle, play chess, do magic tricks, learn foreign languages and dance salsa (am I the only one in this forum ? )


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 18, 2007)

Penspinning  Short video
Badminton
table tennis


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 13, 2007)

hm... I'm also a freestyle unicyclist, i like listening to music, watching movies, etc. I like to memorize things to push my brains limit without going insane, haha, like i tryed memorizing decks of cards without a memo method


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 13, 2007)

-pen spinner
-lubing a sucky cube lol
-doing U'R' or R'U' repeatedly till it gets solved


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow everybody juggles, I can too although I haven't properly in many years. I also love listening to music; Work (I love my job); University (I love learning); Reading (philosophical books, as well as fictional fantasy etc.); Tekken (RULES); and Ice skating!!! (Ice hockey too, when I eventually get into it).


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 17, 2007)

I looked previously into juggling, and i liked it, but eventually i got really fed up with collecting the balls after they fall and roll all over the place. Isn't it annoying at all?


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

Well if you don't drop them then it isn't a problem  . Once you get to be reasonable at it the balls shouldn't go too far when you drop them anyway. I prefer juggling with rings anyway (at least, I call them rings, not sure what their "official" name is).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2007)

Juggle over a bed that's pushed up against a wall. It doesn't totally prevent chasing your drops, but at least it cuts down on it a lot. And hey, you have to scramble your cube to solve it; think of chasing down the balls the same way.

Also, if you use beanbags instead of balls, they don't roll nearly as much.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 24, 2007)

ok so today i gave it a shot - i bought juggling balls and i ended up juggling like 4 hours straight lol. It's almost as addicting as the cube ! I can now juggle 3 balls reasonably well, i only drop every minute or so. There goes my free time again.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 24, 2007)

sports, guitar hero, videogames, juggle a bit, and pretty much everything!!


----------



## brad711 (Dec 31, 2007)

Music, Juggling, Music, Magic, Music


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Jan 2, 2008)

Chess, collect cards...


----------



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 24, 2008)

Weightlifting (aesthetic powerlifter), Drumming (mostly metal, some blues/jazz and rock), R/C Rock Crawling and Helicopters, raising my pet rats.


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 28, 2008)

Trying to beat all the old Zelda Games, Programming my TI-89 Calculator, Programming my TI-84 Calculator, Hunting Squirrels with a slingshot (hunting with a BB gun is too easy now.... LOL), and finally:

<Sarcasm>
Sitting around and wondering why I'm not considered "cool". 
</Sarcasm>

<Sarcastic Sarcasm>
Yeah right... like I'm un-cool! 
</Sarcastic Sarcasm>


----------



## Karthik (Apr 28, 2008)

MechaTech84 said:


> Hunting Squirrels with a slingshot (hunting with a BB gun is too easy now.... LOL)


That makes me sad.I would suggest you please stop doing that.
Humble request.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 28, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> MechaTech84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting Squirrels with a slingshot (hunting with a BB gun is too easy now.... LOL)
> ...



Yes I agree with Karthik, stopping that would be wise, but whatever it's your decision. I just don't understand why people hunt and why they find it FUN. especially hurting frigging SQUIRRELS, like seriously COME ON.

anyway not much hobbies other than cubing, its my life lol.

I listen to music though and go on the net (for cubing purposes) lol.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 28, 2008)

Squirrels are no fun when they ruin your avocados...


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeez, my bad, I didn't realize that it was that offensive... I won't mention anything like that anymore. So sorry to anyone I offended.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 14, 2009)

My biggest hobby after cubing is painting. Hopefully some of my "painting skills" will jump into my F2L some day 

Photo taken today of the two latest paintings:


----------



## Odin (Jun 14, 2009)

Im into PWO right now. Its a very fun game and it isnt as childish as it sounds.



Gotta catch them all!


Mr Cubism said:


> My biggest hobby after cubing is painting. Hopefully some of my "painting skills" will jump into my F2L some day



OMGZ lets flame this guy! He bumbed a thread! Im going to make another thread complaing about this!

Just kidding.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 14, 2009)

At least it wasn't bumped to say "Wow" or "That's good."

A very valid bump 

I believe that I already posted my hobbies somewhere in this thread.


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> My biggest hobby after cubing is painting. Hopefully some of my "painting skills" will jump into my F2L some day
> 
> Photo taken today of the two latest paintings:



ohhhh! sexy!


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 14, 2009)

Speed-Stacking, Pianist, Gamer, kick butt on my sisters, create rubberband guns, and mostly DING DONG DITCH MY NEIGHBORS. MUHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## (X) (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> My biggest hobby after cubing is painting. Hopefully some of my "painting skills" will jump into my F2L some day
> 
> Photo taken today of the two latest paintings:



I refuse to believe that the one on the wall is a painting, that is just too good


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments about my paintings

More to see on my homepage: www.artist.nu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow...you're great, Mr. Cubism!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

What's with the butterfly everywhere? Is it like your trademark or something? And what kind is it? It looks like a Tiger Swallowtail to me.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

Juggling, chess, I'm learning drums, using my Mac, aikido, snowboarding, climbing, rafting. Don't forget cubing though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 15, 2009)

playing tetris, studying random trivia facts, training my guinea pigs to become ninjas... yeah that's about it for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> playing tetris, studying random trivia facts, training my guinea pigs to become ninjas... yeah that's about it for me.


"like" button.

Playing guitar, writing songs, reading, programming.

Oh; and math/physics reading material. For instance, I'm currently reading the following books:

Relativity-The Special and General Theory
-Albert Einstein

The Man Who Knew Infinity
-Robert Kanigel
I *highly* recommend this book to anyone who enjoys math, and has a bit of patience.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a thing for drug books, currently reading Tweaked. I love snowboarding, but nearby mountains are hours away :/. I'm on AIM a lot.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to go skydiving. (I wonder why, but no, that's not why)
Sleeping, eating foodz, being pointless, trying to do everything or nothing, and randomly waiting for someone to agree to wander downtown.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like a lot of people here are musically inclined... I can be added to that list. I play guitar, vidya game (i.e. Megaman Starforce, FFIV) sleep... Lot's of things, really.


----------



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Juggling, chess, I'm learning drums, using my Mac, aikido, snowboarding, climbing, rafting. Don't forget cubing though.



Incredibly enough, I'm doing all of these things except the last 4 (not including cubing). Anyone else here juggle? I'm having trouble with the 5-ball cascade and the 3-ball OH (to combine cubing terms with juggling)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

byu said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Juggling, chess, I'm learning drums, using my Mac, aikido, snowboarding, climbing, rafting. Don't forget cubing though.
> ...



That's about where I am. I'm at 211 catches for 5-Ball cascade (I've flashed 6-ball fountain once) and 31 catches for 3-in-1 hand reverse cascade. I'm working on 4 clubs.


----------



## hehehaha! (Jun 15, 2009)

Chess, reading books, watching TV


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 15, 2009)

tennis, cricket and golf


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chess and other abstract strategy games, programming and computer science, reading Wikipedia (mostly articles on history, languages and math), non-twisty puzzles.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 15, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> What's with the butterfly everywhere? Is it like your trademark or something? And what kind is it? It looks like a Tiger Swallowtail to me.



The tiger Swallawtsail lives only in America if I´m correct. 
I paint its relative in Europe  ;the Swallowtail (Papilio machaon)

And, yes, I use it sometimes like my own trademark. I like the 3D-effect


----------



## coinman (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm a collector of mainly old coins, banknotes and medals (i'm also a coin dealer for living). I also collect old match boxes, old post cards from the place i grove up and some old comic books. 

I'm also in to treasure hunting with metal detectors (to find more old coins ). 

I also have a general interest in history and archeology - which i also studied in the university. 

For some exercise i go out inline skating and downhill skiing but not as mush now as a few years ago.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

I love gaming, Playing Cricket and basketball


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I love gaming, Playing Cricket and basketball



Shame about India in the T20


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 17, 2009)

kartrider anyone????

GAMES: 
kartrider, stepmania, tetris(haven't played for a while)

skills:

yoyoing, trying-to-penspin(i mod pens more than spinning actually)


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 17, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > I love gaming, Playing Cricket and basketball
> ...



I know, the reigning champions losing to England? Even England was doing pretty bad, and India still lost to them. And South Africa.

Oh, and I've been playing classical Guitar since Kindergarten. And I play Tabla in my free time


----------



## Kenny (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm obsessed with languages.


----------



## Jai (Jun 18, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> And I play Tabla in my free time



Nice.  I've been playing tabla since I was a kid, and I've had a few different teachers. I've been with my current teacher since 2006. Do you know what style you play? Mine is Benares.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 22, 2009)

When I don't cube, I speed cube, play chess, violin, and soccer


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 22, 2009)

byu said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Juggling, chess, I'm learning drums, using my Mac, aikido, snowboarding, climbing, rafting. Don't forget cubing though.
> ...



Wow, all but the last 4 out of a list of 8 
I play chess, tennis, alto saxophone, cube obviously, read, waste time...


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 22, 2009)

I play cello, violin, piano, and I sing.

I also do gymnastics and tree climbing.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 22, 2009)

Jai said:


> Nice.  I've been playing tabla since I was a kid, and I've had a few different teachers. I've been with my current teacher since 2006. Do you know what style you play? Mine is Benares.



My teacher is actually American, (he lived in India for a few years to learn), so he likes to teach me a little bit of _everything_


----------



## TudMun (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to play chess.


----------



## Logan (Jun 24, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Do you like to read Harry Potter?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 8, 2009)

My humble progression for the moment:









My F2L progression = no comments


----------



## TheMatureOne (Sep 30, 2009)

Playing WoW, listening to metal, um..... yeah I have no life.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 30, 2009)

Aside from cubing, Dice stacking and Pen spinning. These three skills seem to knit in quite nicely with each other.

Now to find some stacking cups...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Cricket, Soccer, Australian Football, Hockey, Basketball, Boxing, Filming, Scooters, Skateboards, and BMX bikes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 30, 2009)

Guitar
Jet Skiing
Watching MMA, May learn combat techniques later
Working Out
Photoshopping
Listening to music
Watching tv/movies
Singing(Not very good.)
Surfing the internet
Being spontaneous.=)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2009)

competitive eating
robotics and programming


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 30, 2009)

I....Play bass, guitar, drums, a little keyboard, I also do robotics


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> competitive eating



Seriously? If so that is awesome.

Me, Fasion is my true passion  jk.

Videogames, some magic tricks, and biking.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 1, 2009)

Saltwater fish keeping


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 1, 2009)

Pokemon!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 1, 2009)

Unicycling and juggling.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 1, 2009)

hanging out with friends at the mall ( seriuosly it a hobby now)
track and field ( high jump FTW )

yeah thats about it


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 1, 2009)

Still Pokemon.........


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

Collecting weird things such as bottle caps and mini shampoos from hotels


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 1, 2009)

I reserved Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks on Saturday, so I'll be excited when that comes out. I play Super Smash Bros. Brawl as well as a few other games, I play soccer non-competitively, I draw a bit, and I listen to lots of music. *Once I manage to get enough money, I'll reserve Pokemon Soul Silver.*

Music: 

The Fray
Jack's Mannequin
Something Corporate
Jazz
Classical
Random-stuff


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

not a hobby, but I play football for my local team

center/D-tackle


----------



## rob558 (Oct 1, 2009)

pokemon is the greatest game ever 
use to play wow before bc
music


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 1, 2009)

I play clarinet, I like to play Rock Band, and I used to do a lot of magic tricks.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

elcarc said:


> not a hobby, but I play football for my local team
> 
> center/D-tackle


American Football is no where as good as Australian Football. Whatch this and you'll see why. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDcSOHGWjNM



SaberSlash49 said:


> I reserved Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks on Saturday, so I'll be excited when that comes out. I play Super Smash Bros. Brawl as well as a few other games, I play soccer non-competitively, I draw a bit, and I listen to lots of music. *Once I manage to get enough money, I'll reserve Pokemon Soul Silver.*
> 
> Music:
> 
> ...


Get Super Smash Bros Melee, and the original. I was so into those games, and then Brawl came out and ruined it all.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Guitar, My bro cups stacks and i do the cycle in like 15 (super slow), playing varsity sports as a freshman in highschool, hanging with friends,


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 1, 2009)

I play tennis, racquetball, and enjoy cycling. Reading occasionally as well.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Oct 1, 2009)

Halo, juggling, pi, sleeping and modding xbox achievements along with halo armor


----------



## Kubinator97 (Oct 1, 2009)

and pokemon


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

I also watch anime and have started read alot (also not really hobbies)


----------



## Forte (Oct 1, 2009)

Math


----------



## Chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid and One Piece


----------



## Tomk (Nov 15, 2009)

Juggling again - 4 ball solid working on 5
pi - only 25 digits, shame
Chess


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm wondering how it's always new members bumping old topics.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 15, 2009)

naruto, one piece, bleach, death note, football, fifa10, girlfriend...


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I'm wondering how it's always new members bumping old topics.



I'm wondering how it's always old members bumping new topics.

:fp

btw.. If I haven't already posted here...
Track and Field (Long Jump, Triple Jump, 100m, 200m...)


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering how it's always new members bumping old topics.
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Mossar (Nov 15, 2009)

Graphic designing, programming, beatboxing (not now, I had to choose: beatbox or speedcubing and of course I chose speedcubing ), bike (street and downhill), volleyball, football, basketball and 3 months ago - guitar. Except it, watching Naruto (manga), playing MMOs (WoW, L2, Aion) and sometimes CS 1.6.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



it was a kind of joke... he told that new members always bumps old topics... then I was just like... why are old members always answering the newest new topics?


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Well it's fun


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 23, 2014)

*What are your hobbies besides cubing?*

The title says it all. What do you do as a hobby besides cubing?
As for me, I play chess,YuGiOh on Dueling Network,make short film,write short stories for our school magazine and play the piano(I used to play viola) and I casually swim(looking to start seriously).
Obviously, I can't do all of these at one time and so I mainly play chess/Yugioh and exercise.


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 23, 2014)

Unicycling, juggling, tennis.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Oct 23, 2014)

Playing videogames, reading manga, chess, basketball, Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## martinss (Oct 23, 2014)

Dodecahedroning !
EDIT : and chess too!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Table Tennis and chess


----------



## Maxh (Oct 23, 2014)

Chess and Triathlon


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 23, 2014)

I play a lot of Gaelic football apparently, even though I don't enjoy it. Besides that I like playing Badminton and snooker. Tennis when the really good championships are on and when the weather is good.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 24, 2014)

Juggling (as my username might've made you guess ). Lately, I've been doing mental calculation. I also love listening to music and singing, as well as thinking and debating and writing about psychology and philosophy.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 25, 2014)

Baseball, running, writing, painting, cooking, eating, and philosophical debate with classmates who do not wish to be involved in philosophical debates.


----------



## ensigndan (Oct 26, 2014)

I collect and play board games, paint and play miniature tabletop games, read, bike, school is a bobbie i guess.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Oct 26, 2014)

15 puzzle


----------



## skycubes (Oct 26, 2014)

kinda weird and don't know if its technically considered a hobby but to me it is - my other main hobby is shoes ! i love all kinds of shoes and my collection has grown exponentially over the last 2 or 3 years ! but other than shoes and cubing, I've recently got back into penny boarding  :tu


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 26, 2014)

ensigndan said:


> I collect and play board games, paint and play miniature tabletop games, read, bike, school is a bobbie i guess.



I sure wouldn't count school as a hobby personally. 

Well I play golf as my other hobby, ya...that's pretty much it.


----------



## Felix1996 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I just sold my motorbike  but that's becaus I got a car, which needs quite a lot of money for fuel and all that stuff  
and I have my wonderful girlfriend and we spend much time together..

other than that I work besides school..

and of course I'm a cuber..

That's my life in short words


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 28, 2014)

Music (mainly composition), cosplay, Pump It Up, hair cutting/styling and knitting


----------



## Daryl (Oct 29, 2014)

Photography, reading book, super smash bros


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

I swim and play tennis, as well as can play cello. I play Halo, mostly 3 and Reach. I also really enjoy trivia games, really want to get onto Jeopardy


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 29, 2014)

I like to learn new stuff. I recently learned how to calculate the weekday of a date and right know I learn esperanto. Also like to Penspinn (getting into it), SpeedStack and play Borderlands


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 2, 2014)

Badminton seems to be the only sport I love :3


----------



## CrimsonRunner (Dec 11, 2014)

Running, lots of running. I also listen to a lot of music - almost exclusively alternative rock ala radiohead. I study when I'm bored. I go on another message board that is focused on running and has a much better community that this forum.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 12, 2014)

I play bassoon, I'm on math team, and I do scholastic bowl at my school. And I love all of them.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 12, 2014)

I play golf. Or maybe golf plays me, I'm not really sure. I do enjoy playing sports though, just not super competitively (probably cause I suck at them).


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 13, 2014)

Juggling (of course), chess, parkour, slow motion stuff, gaming, piano, listening to music? and drinking tea . ><
Cubing, flipping(trampolines or diving boards), eating, skiing.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2014)

Reading, Biking, Programming, and gaming (which I have started to do a little bit less due to being in middle school


----------



## pdilla (Dec 18, 2014)

Reading Philosophy journals...


----------



## Destro (Mar 13, 2015)

Reading,sports (for leisure,not competitive),watching movies?


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

Chess, programming(HTML,Javascript,C,C++) and gaining knowledge. eek


----------



## David10000 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like performing magic (primarily with cards). I've tried learning juggling but failed. I can juggle at most two eraser-sized things. I also like watching stuff (youtube, movies, etc.)


----------



## GotCubes (Mar 30, 2015)

Learing Pi, hockey, codeing, gaming, reading, tv


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

YuGiOh and playing the keyboard.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone here do rowing? I want to join a team, but I'm 17+it's almost the end of my junior year before summer and I don't know...


----------



## Noobiecubes (May 29, 2015)

I yoyo


----------



## ChaozCubing (May 29, 2015)

I play Tennis. Also I can play the piano and the viola (like a violin but different note strings) other than that just cubing, cubing, cubing


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 21, 2015)

i dont know if youd consider soccer as much of a hobby as it is a sport


----------



## TheSeppomania (Jun 21, 2015)

Cubing, modding, reading, listening to a weired combination of music genres, all kinds of sports, drawing and watching films.


----------



## Flyingkyt (Jun 22, 2015)

collect model cars and miniatures.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 24, 2015)

line rangers ;-;


----------



## SuperMud (Jul 7, 2015)

Rock climbing, juggling, unicycling, playing piano, guitar, and ukulele, crocheting, Yoyoing.


----------



## Amber05 (Jul 17, 2015)

Besides cubing, I like reading and cycling .


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 19, 2015)

Swimming, piano, maths, chemistry and physics.

... I'm a bit of a geek really...


----------



## ipreferitsolved (Aug 1, 2015)

I like to collect money and I do magic


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 1, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> I swim and play tennis, as well as can play cello. I play Halo, mostly 3 and Reach. I also really enjoy trivia games, really want to get onto Jeopardy



So I also began to take an interest in learning languages as well as linguistics. I'm learning Spanish and French as my third and fourth language, with Mandarin already my second language. I can speak Mandarin fluently, but my reading is horrid. My Spanish speaking is a bit iffy, I still need to keep in mind having having adjectives change according to gender and number, it's not something that I always have in mind, but I can read very well. I can read a fair bit of French, but I'm still learning the various tenses, as well as voices. I try really hard at getting used to the phonetics of a language before I start. My throat hurt so much when I practiced the French "R" -_-


----------



## pizzapie1121 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yoyoing, Juggling, Gaming


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Aug 14, 2015)

Geometry Dash...and I listen to loads of music.

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------

